# Ielts validity according to new rules of DIAC



## Gurbirsingh (Nov 2, 2013)

I appeared in Ielts exam in march 2012 so is it still valid for 3years..?


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

It is valid only for 2 years.


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

gurumurthal said:


> It is valid only for 2 years.



Please dont provide misleading information. IELTS score is valid for *3 years*

Check page 22 in the below document

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry my mistake.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

I had same query sometime back and I was told that it is valid for 3 years . But I still have a question which remains unanswered , IELTS body simply refuses to mail the results to any institute , university or any other body after 1 year . So how it works out we simply scan our score card and send it to immigration department ?


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

All you have to do is upload a colour scan copy of your IELTS result or a certified black & white copy of the same.


----------



## Prdp (Jun 24, 2013)

*Ielts validity for 2013 results*

Hi , 

I had cleared my IELTS in June 2013 and have received the scorecard. Now the certificate has an expiration date of June 2015 ( as per the then prevelant 2 years rule) . With the change in validity , can I still use the same scorecard considering it should be valid till 2016 or do I need to retake it ? If I can use the same one , will the expiry date mentioned there be a concern and if so , is there some other docs, affidavit that needs to be furnished to make it valid for 3 years?

Thanks in advance
Prdp


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

subscribing


----------



## m5singh (Oct 17, 2013)

Prdp said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I had cleared my IELTS in June 2013 and have received the scorecard. Now the certificate has an expiration date of June 2015 ( as per the then prevelant 2 years rule) . With the change in validity , can I still use the same scorecard considering it should be valid till 2016 or do I need to retake it ? If I can use the same one , will the expiry date mentioned there be a concern and if so , is there some other docs, affidavit that needs to be furnished to make it valid for 3 years?
> 
> ...


Hi Prdp

Did you got your answer, I am in the same boat like yours.

Thanks.


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

Same question here.



m5singh said:


> Hi Prdp
> 
> Did you got your answer, I am in the same boat like yours.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Google is your friend....

MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - REG 1.15C Competent English

IELTS is valid for 3 years prior to application.


----------

